# First rat death :-( R.I.P my sweet Bella



## giggles97 (Jun 12, 2016)

:'(
​My Bella was the third rat I bought, she was amazing from the first day and loved to hang out on my shoulder. She loved it even more if I was wearing a hooded sweater. She would even come into town on my shoulder and to friends houses. She lived with her 4 daughters ... who are now very quiet and just laying about their cage. They are only just over 3 months old and really missing their mum. I've never seen them so quiet before. Bella seemed fine yesterday when I cleaned out the cage, she was on my shoulder. She seemed to be fine this morning too but I found her in the bottom of the cage in a corner after work ... she was still warm  
Bella is the first rat I have lost and I am devastated :'(. It is also so sad to watch her babies grieve :'(


R.I.P my sweet Bella, thank you for the short time I got to spend with you and for being an amazing rat and companion.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss. Bella had a great life with you and that's what matters.


----------



## giggles97 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you both xx


----------



## KrissHero1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Rats live fast...love and play hard...and die young. Be strong, I am with you!


----------

